# Where to view and discuss import problem for CC 2015.2 and 6.2



## LouieSherwin (Oct 6, 2015)

There is a very active thread discussing all the issues with the new Import as implemented.

Lightroom: Restore features removed from Import in LR 6.2 / CC 2015.2 

Please go there and record your input as this where Adobe is looking at feedback. 

 -louie


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for posting that Louie. I'd agree, that's definitely the place for feedback (and rants!) at the moment.


----------



## tspear (Oct 6, 2015)

Kinda interesting, I read the whole thread, and I did not even see a single positive reply.
That is pretty rare in my software experience; no matter how bad you screw up a design you can normally get at least one Positive Pollyanna to give one good comment. 
And the negative comments, were generally very bad; not just disparaging the lack of functionality, but the interface design itself. Many suggestions to fire the intern who designed it. Based on the whole look and feel, I can see where they are trying to go, I just think they failed abysmally.

Tim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2015)

To be fair, we have been pointing people to that thread to voice their opinion on the new dialog, and people who like it rarely both.  But yes, there are some very strong feelings surrounding the new dialog.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 7, 2015)

It was totally predictable. Why would anyone be pleased that an option has been removed? If you never used that option, you don't really care about it. But that still doesn't mean you want it to go away. I'm sure that Adobe _talks to_ photographers about these kind of changes. I'm less and less sure they also _listen_ to them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 7, 2015)

JohanElzenga said:


> I'm less and less sure they also _listen_ to them.


That certainly seems to have become a greater and greater issue over the last couple of years, yes.


----------

